# Official 2005 NBA Draft Thread



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)




----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** the cable just ****ing went out.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** the cable just ****ing went out.



:laugh:

That sucks.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Dick Vitale telling Atlanta not to draft Marvin Williams, who didn't see _that_ coming?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Some pretty bad interviews there, but I think getting interviewed on national television would be hard, especially if you're not used to it. That's why I don't like it when people call athletes stupid for the way they sound giving interviews, because whoever says that, most likely would sound the same way.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Vitale is so predictable that it's hilarious.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Yes! Cable is back on.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

How bout Danny Granger singing on the draft promo ... that was pretty funny.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

Yeah it's definitely not easy giving a live interview on national television. Especially when they ask you stupid questions about your sister wanting the tv on saturday mornings.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Pure Scorer said:


> Yeah it's definitely not easy giving a live interview on national television. Especially when they ask you stupid questions about your sister wanting the tv on saturday mornings.


I know. Nobody wants to hear these softie stories. I don't know why everyone tries to make NBA players look soft and emotional.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

It's Bogut @ #1. In 5 minutes. BUST OR NOT?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

the draft is starting 

Milwaukee on the clock


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

sherwin said:


> It's Bogut @ #1. In 5 minutes. BUST OR NOT?


Better watch out, I can see that some of Bogut's Internet posse is currently browsing this thread. They're gonna getcha.

Edit: congrats to Bogut. Did they just say he learned to play basketball by shooting into a box in his garage, or something? I totally forgot about how during the draft coverage, they make every single player look like they were living in a cardboard box a few days ago.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

1. Andrew Bogut - Milwaukee Bucks


Utah can now say they have the #1 NFL and NBA draft pick in the same year... not even a major conference team can say that


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I am relieved.... :banana:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Now is where it gets interesting.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

#2 will be Deron Williams HoLLAA!!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

sherwin said:


> #2 will be Deron Williams HoLLAA!!!


This is where it gets interesting....


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

I was dying to know that bogut's favorite food is soup.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Damnit. Guess this draft is gonna be boring.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Marvin Williams.... Utah feels relieved


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Smith and Williams is gonna be scary!!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Somewhere Dick Vitale is throwing chairs at walls.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 will have to change his screenname now.
:banana:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Good picks so far. :yes:

LMAO at Vitale with his Paul @ 2 pick.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Atlanta has like 9,345 SF's now.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

The utah jazz select deron williams.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Deron to Jazz


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Utah selects Deron Williams....


only player to show up with a wife?? rarely happens


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

What was with the dramatic pause by Stern ? :laugh:

Nice pick by the Jazz though...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Stern is an idiot.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

what the hell was up with the commisioner's pause


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Utah will be good if theyre healthy.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Deron's GF looks ready to spend his money.


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

He's half white right?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

GOD they are really pulling out all the CRAPPIEST questions possible.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Utah is going to be good next year if healthy. Sloan is going to be on Williams ***. And I think he's the kind of guy who will respond well to it.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Utah... the next kings of "The Right Way"?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

not wife g/f read wrong



"seven tattoos on his body but still character" :uhoh:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Pretty predictable so far. Start trading, I'm getting bored.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Poor Chris Paul. It's time to force a trade out of that hell hole.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Someone needs to record all these bold statements by Vitale in case Paul is a bust.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

THIS is where it gets interesting. Green, Felton, or Granger; you could make a good argument for all three.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

**** ! **** ! **** ! I Wanted Charlotte To Draft Paul !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

RUN AND GRAB A KNIFE... :uhoh:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

LMAO at the interview with Paul's brother.

:rofl:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Deron will make Jazz so much better. They have good players , they have a good coach , and now they have a guy to connect between coach and players. Deron cost them (with the 2 extra 1st) but I believe he's what they really needed.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Oh well....can you guys see it happening : Paul throws it up...SMITH WITH THE ALLEY !


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

I really hate these questions... where the **** is Sir Charles when you need him.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Charlotte needs to take Gerald Green. I think they will.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha Portland screwed Charlotte. Now Bernie will try to return the favor.

Martell Webster.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha. Looks like Bernie was just playing chicken with the Blazers and they called his bluff.

He had to take Felton way higher than he had to.

Should have traded down.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

"Charlotte desperately needs a PG." Stop knocking Brevin Knight.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

This is whare the mystery starts - who do the Bobcats take , they've been doing a nice job building their new franchise so far - will they continue???


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Let's see what Portland does now. Green, Webster, or Bynum.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Felton to Okafor...about to become one of the best assists in the league.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

It's Felton to the Cats.


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

Webster for sure.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Amplifier said:


> Webster for sure.


GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Martell Webster.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Utah is going to be good next year if healthy. Sloan is going to be on Williams ***. And I think he's the kind of guy who will respond well to it.



Yep.
Never been a Jazz fan, but I'm glad to see Deron go at #3, he's going to be a stud.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

double post, sorry


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

We'll see .

btw I have to say it again. Espn has the biggest bunch of tools working today. WHY TNT WHY DID YOU LEAVE ME


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Carolina repping hard. I think Sean May will get picked in the top 10 too. Then someone like the Clippers will snatch up McCants


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I have a feeling Webster is a bluff

im picking Bynum or Green

anyway, Portland will pick a hs'er imo. And that is stupid with the other hs'ers on the team, but thats just my opinion


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Portland select Martell Webster


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Toronto gets Green, what a steal for them.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow...they actually took Webster

how stupid does Green look now refusing to work out


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Martell to Blazers - IMO , I think it's a mistake , but I hav'nt seen enough of him to be sure...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> Portland select Martell Webster


Drafting need over talent....Green is better.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> Portland select Martell Webster


Blazers want to continue to fail...


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

green going to toronto he's pissed


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

ooh I forgot about Antoine Wright maybe not


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice...a great HS player Martell Webster!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

WTF is that woman wearing on her head?


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Ouch. This isn't good. The new server couldn't handle the draft rush. Oh well. We have an entire year to remedy it.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Korolev, Mahimi,Kleiza, Ilyasova before Angelo Gigli ...

What kind of joke is this :angel: 

Gigli did a HUGE work in the last 2 years, he deserved a late-1st round spot  :curse:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Yea, even Ilic and Ukic before him ...

it's carnival ?

Even Adriuskevicius over Gigli ... sorry, but now it's becoming tragicomic ... and I can image how Angelo is feeling himself at MSG ...

Better go to sleep, it's almost the sunset here


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Taft , Ilic and Martynas at 42/3/4 - Unbelievable.

Magic apparently will trade the 44th...(realgm rumor) to the cavs for future 2nd and cash - Martynas not bad for 44th pick.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

mockdrafts are worthless


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

SA drafting a foreign player with their late first rounder who'll probably play in Europe for the next few yrs - what a surprise


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

sorry guys, but I think that some NBA scouts should go to hoe the fields :banana: 

it's a comedy :rofl:

good sunset, I lost the night for nothing like many other italians ...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

At least the site is back.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

all these HS guys are going in the 2nd round..... a lot guys getting bad advice going to have to earn roster spots now


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

or does the NBDL minor league system go into affect this year???? send guys down?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

bullet said:


> Taft , Ilic and Martynas at 42/3/4 - Unbelievable.
> 
> Magic apparently will trade the 44th...(realgm rumor) to the cavs for future 2nd and cash - Martynas not bad for 44th pick.


Could you elaborate on Martynas? What type of player is he?


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Martynas = 7'3 stick that was rated as a top 5-10 pick last year.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> Some pretty bad interviews there, but I think getting interviewed on national television would be hard, especially if you're not used to it. That's why I don't like it when people call athletes stupid for the way they sound giving interviews, because whoever says that, most likely would sound the same way.


Stuart Scott's dumb *** questions didn't help.

"You were a Jehovah's Witness. How has that helped you in your basketball career?"

:whofarted


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah just as wierd as Bracey Wright going to Minny at 47...


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Stuart Scott's dumb *** questions didn't help.
> 
> "You were a Jehovah's Witness. How has that helped you in your basketball career?"
> 
> :whofarted



He's an absolute *******. 

How about Randolph Morris and Matt Walsh going undrafted?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I personally couldn't be happier.

Chris Paul AND Brandon Bass were the two players I wanted the Hornets to get. Bass is my favorite player. This New Orleans team is going to be incredibly exciting with all the athleticism of Smith, Bass, and Paul. New Orleans will now be refered to as Alley-Oopville, USA.

Bass will end up playing the SF/PF position and will be a steal in this draft.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> Well I personally couldn't be happier.
> 
> Chris Paul AND Brandon Bass were the two players I wanted the Hornets to get. Bass is my favorite player. This New Orleans team is going to be incredibly exciting with all the athleticism of Smith, Bass, and Paul. New Orleans will now be refered to as Alley-Oopville, USA.
> 
> Bass will end up playing the SF/PF position and will be a steal in this draft.


When I saw Bass get drafted by NO, first thing I thought of was how happy you'd be

I already got a nickname for him: Bad *** Brandon Bass


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> When I saw Bass get drafted by NO, first thing I thought of was how happy you'd be
> 
> I already got a nickname for him: Bad *** Brandon Bass


 :clap:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice draft, a lot fo surprises, I like it. Heat get Simien, if he stays healthy, dayum, he'll be a steal.


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> When I saw Bass get drafted by NO, first thing I thought of was how happy you'd be


:laugh: Same here.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

The only insightful people during last night's coverage were Jay Bilas and Fran Fraschilla. Stephen A. Smith obviously doesn't know anything about the players being drafted, he even said he doesn't get a chance to watch a lot of college basketball, so why is he there? Greg Anthony was o.k. and Stuart Scott was awful.

Andy Katz mentioned C.J. Miles hasn't hired an agent and can go play at Texas while the Jazz still hold his rights. Does anyone think that will happen?

I thought this was a good draft for the Pacers, Hawks, Celtics, Hornets, Rockets, and Kings.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I loved Charlotte's draft.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> I loved Charlotte's draft.


 From HKF's Book of indeed Kung Fu...



Greg Ostertag! said:


> Which brings me to my next point, why draft Sean May? I understand he's a North Carolina boy, but surely they don't expect Okafor to move to the center position (I believe Emeka is superior to May at both positions). As I alluded to up top, they don't have much on the wings, and Granger and Green were certainly available. Hell, if you need to a UNC player so bad, why not Rashad McCants?
> 
> I'm open to be proven wrong, and I don't doubt May's ability, but picking him wasn't the best idea for that franchise methinks.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Does it really matter who plays C and PF? No. They will both start. Both are very skilled and got good fundamentals. They aren't projects, which will help Charlotte get out of the NBA basement faster than people expected them too.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

If the Pistons can start Rasheed Wallace (6'10) and Ben Wallace (6'8) at PF and C, the Bobcats can start May (6'9) and Okafor (6'10). May will be able to contribute right away.


----------

